# Help with swords



## andrew04 (Mar 3, 2008)

My amazon and Argentinian swords are showing alot of brown leaves, and have been getting worse. I have a 3 in Chinese Algae eater that is always sucking on the leaves, is that whats killing them? I dose with Seachem Flourish, and the planted side of the tank receives unblocked light for at least 12 hours a day.

Water parameters are:
Nitrate 15 PPM
Nitrite 0 PPM
GH ~230ish
KH ~75ish
PH 7

If antone could recommend a course of action I would appreciate it. I want more plants, but I'd like them to be green. How and what should i dose? Thanks Alot for any and all advice. -Andrew

Heres a pick of the Swords.


----------



## ryanimpreza (Jul 19, 2006)

how much light and are you running co2. Stick a flourish tab by the roots and it will grow like a bat out of hell if you have enough light. Are you getting any growth from the swords. Because you have to prune them often. Prune the died leaves. PS 12 hours of light is a little to much I will only run mine full power for only 8 hours then my lights taper down for another hour. Then taper up in the morning for one hour.


----------



## harsh69100 (Mar 2, 2008)

All plants need essential nutrients to live and grow healthily. Just as the human body needs vitamins and minerals, plants need macronutrients and micronutrients. Absorbed through the roots/leaves from the water column/substrate these nutrients mix with water and carbon dioxide to make food. Macronutrients such as nitrogen, calcium, sulphur, magnesium, potassium and phosphorus are required in large amounts. Micronutrients such as copper, zinc, iron and chlorine are only required in small amounts but are also essential. If your substrate has no sufficient amounts of any of these nutrients you can add fertilisers enriched in nutrients to give it a boost. Use only as needed though as too much of any nutrient can have an adverse effect on the plant, it is all about finding the right balance. The most common deficiencies found in soils are nitrogen, potassium and phosphorus. As all of these are essential to achieving rapid growth, good root systems and prominent flowering and fruiting, a fertiliser containing these nutrients may need to be added. Potassium and nitrogen deficiencies are the causes of many plants not growing or having discoloured leaves. When growing acid-loving plants in alkaline substrate and wate is hard water, iron deficiencies may occur and cause leaves to turn brown.
1.Nitrogen deficiency is indicated by poor, stunted growth with pale leaves and weak stems. Leaves often turn orange, red or purplish and may fall prematurely.
2. Potassium deficiency is indicated by brown or yellow scorching around the edges of leaves. 
3. Magnesium deficiency is indicated by yellow patches between the leaf veins which later turn brown. The affected leaves may wither
4.Manganese - Iron deficiency is indicated by yellowing between the veins of older leaves. Leaf edges may become slightly in-curled and brown
5.Blackspot - A common fungal disease that attacks plants leaving pale and dark spots on the leaves. Prune away all affected leaves and burn them.
Gudluck on tank planting...


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

is your GH and KH right? should be between 4 and 12 or something like that....


----------

